
Verizon settles government probe for $93.5M - kevruger
http://www.bgr.com/2011/04/05/verizon-settles-government-probe-for-93-5m/
======
projectMY
this is why its essential to do your accounting, or have someone do it.
Dollares add up and even the big boys make mistakes; $52M mistakes, to be
exact.

